# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  what are "safe " levels of increased hematocrit for women on trt?

## qkcam

Hi
i am wondering what are safe levels for hematocrit and rbc for females that are enhancing with testo? how do you know at what point to have a therapeutic blood draw?
the hematologist said studies have shown patients with"primary polycythmeia" do better with levels under 35% .. that is pretty low or was it 45% ? in any case she said there are no studies for folks that take testo replacement and have "secondary polycythmia" thanks!

also my hdl has dropped drastically since taking testo. I am taking 20mg a week it helps with alot of issues i have been been having- yet i am trying to be mindful of keeping a nice balance. thanks
q

----------


## Bonaparte

Just keep it to within the reference ranges on your bloodwork (which should be around 38-46%). The cause of the polycythemia is irrelevant when determining at what point it becomes a health risk.

----------


## Suppe454

Females use so little T that Hematocrit barely elevates compared to a male. Bonaparte is correct always use the lab range but do not get spooked if you were up to 50 ng/dl just go to a blood drive and donate. My andrologist says no higher than 52 but I don't like crossing 50.

----------


## qkcam

female lab range only goes up to 45%, i take about 20mg week and was at 46.9%. it helps with some health issues i have. so you are saying up to 50% is "safe" females?

i cant donate because of past medical history- but can get a blood draw from hematololgist. just not sure how nervous i should be in the 45 to 50% range.. 

i know "transmen" that were born female and take testo to transistion they ranges are considered "normal" in the male range.. so that seems confusing as to why "women" are supposed to be lower.. but a female to male transsexual is safe with "normal" male ranges.. dont k now if this makes sense.. 
but lets face it there is no information for women on testo really. it helps with my cfids.

----------


## qkcam

i know i have seen some women at the gym that are on alot of t or something and i am quite sure their levels have increased as they have solid muscle mass- so saying that women rarly take enough t to have to worry about increased levels.. is true for part of the population but not all.

----------


## mr.liftalot

That's nuts... interesting information

----------


## austinite

> female lab range only goes up to 45%, i take about 20mg week and was at 46.9%. it helps with some health issues i have. so you are saying up to 50% is "safe" females?
> 
> i cant donate because of past medical history- but can get a blood draw from hematololgist. just not sure how nervous i should be in the 45 to 50% range.. 
> 
> i know "transmen" that were born female and take testo to transistion they ranges are considered "normal" in the male range.. so that seems confusing as to why "women" are supposed to be lower.. but a female to male transsexual is safe with "normal" male ranges.. dont k now if this makes sense.. 
> but lets face it there is no information for women on testo really. it helps with my cfids.


Well, 50 is probably the max you want to go ever. Safe is such a loose term. 50 isn't going to kill you, but certainly the beginning stages of dangerous levels. The reason the top range is 46 is to keep you away from the dangerous levels and give you a buffer. Kind of like your car's gas tank, when the gauge reads empty, you actually still have about a gallon+ in there. 

I always donate at or slightly above max range. For men, 55 is the absolute max men should reach. The limit is 51 for men. So just focus on staying in range, if you go over a couple points, no big deal, but it's time for a phlebotomy.

----------


## qkcam

> Well, 50 is probably the max you want to go ever. Safe is such a loose term. 50 isn't going to kill you, but certainly the beginning stages of dangerous levels. The reason the top range is 46 is to keep you away from the dangerous levels and give you a buffer. Kind of like your car's gas tank, when the gauge reads empty, you actually still have about a gallon+ in there. 
> 
> I always donate at or slightly above max range. For men, 55 is the absolute max men should reach. The limit is 51 for men. So just focus on staying in range, if you go over a couple points, no big deal, but it's time for a phlebotomy.


i need to get comfortable with doing the phlebotimy's .. i can't go to blood bank so i have to go to hematologist at the cancer center.. that is kinda a drag .. but i need to do it .. i just get concerned about the large needles my veins aren't that big and i dont want to ruin them.. dont know why i am so anxous about it.. i guess i feel bad for taking the t that is causing this blood thicking and i see all these sick folks at the cancer place and then i feel bad about what i am doing with a body that is "healthy" although i have to say the testo really really helps with my cfids stuff.. how to get past the fear of big needles in veins? i asked them to use a 20g but they wouldn't go for it. darn! any ideas thank you

----------


## Bonaparte

There's no way around a 16g. Anything smaller will take forever and will likely clog during a normal phlebotomy.
It really doesn't hurt.

----------


## qkcam

thanks .. not worried about it "hurting" a bit worried about my small veins getting scars and then not being able to use them for future.

----------

